

Automating Lie Detection on Cable News - cmdrtaco
http://www.knightfoundation.org/blogs/knightblog/2013/1/29/debuting-truth-teller-washington-post-real-time-lie-detection-service-your-service-not-quite-yet/

======
nowarninglabel
This is really exciting and representative of the great work funded by the
Knight foundation.

I have to hope that this will be so good that it will lead politicians into
not lying in public speeches, though I wonder about the long-term impact such
things will have on society.

